# What is your favorite blend?



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok soapers, I thought it would be fun and interesting to see what is everyone's favorite blend of EO's, EO's to Fo's or Fo's to Fo's.
Do share your favorite and maybe share at what rate, so maybe we can all try.
I am too much of a newbie to have a favorite yet. I have not mixed enough!!
I am still out on the liking of bulgarian lavendar EO and 5 fold orange EO :/ it is growing on me.
Karen


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't mixed much. I do get some FO blends. My newest favorite is Lavender Cucumber sage, I also like lavender and vanilla. I did blend the CS apple jack and peel (which I hate!) and added some very expensive Idaho Balsam Fir EO for a Christmas milk bath and drawer sachets. The fir is incredible and you only have to use drops for a strong scent. I love Ylang Ylang and I hear it is heavenly with Sandalwood..I keep meaning to try that.


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

I haven't mixed too much either, but I really liked the chocolate and coconut FOs I mixed. I did it about 60% chocolate to %40 coconut and it came out really nice, but I will probably go 50/50 next time to bring out more of the coconut.

I also mixed in equal parts Grapefruit EO, Lemongrass EO, and Sweet Orange EO and I LOVE that one! It's one of my favorites. I'm not a big lavender fan, but I mixed 50/50 Lavender EO and Sweet Orange EO and I like it very much.

That's about the extent of my mixing though. I get a little nervous mixing if I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Chocolate 50%, raspberry 50%
Lavender and lemongrass EO's Lavender 66% Lemongrass 33%
Rosemary EO 4 parts to 1 part peppermint EO

I love lavender cucumber and sage too! Nummy!

Bethany


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm a mixing fool! I like 
1 oz peppermint 1/2 rosemary 1 & 1/2 Lavender, Lavender orange, Spearmint and Eucalyptus, 1 oz lime 1.5 oz Lemongrass and .5 ginger, Pink grapefruit and eucalyptus, Lemongrass, Eucalyptus and Mint. Lavender and vanilla, lavender and lilac! Lavender and ground chamomile yum!
Patchouli, and any of the following: Orange, Lemongrass, Lavender, oakmoss.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I like 50/50 spearmint eucalyptus. That's the only blending I've done in soap. But I'm going to try some lavender blends.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't tried mixing anything yet.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

oh oh, and Lavender Tea tree, pink Grapefruit!!


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I like 50/50 lavender/tea tree, anise, sweet orange, and lavender, that is all I can remember for the moment.


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

one of my best sellers is lavender & peppermint. It is incredible. I split my batch and color & scent separetly, then swirl them together. Shannon


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Call me weird.. but I like Spearmint EO mixed with Gardenia FO... ummmmm. Even better.. add a tad Lily of the Valley. 

Rett


----------

